# YOUR upper burr and side grind settings on Barista Express 870?



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello everyone  New to this forum and I just got my Barista Express 870, this forum has been great to look through for tips and tricks - so thanks to all that are taking the time to add their input!

I am hoping you can post your settings when using an espresso bean (I do understand that different beans require different grinds). Feel free to add the bean type you are using and how fresh it usually is.

edit: This is meant as a info thread on what setting the different forum members have. I have upper burr set on 5 and side on 9, two weeks old local espresso beans (20 gr double shot) giving good crema and taste.

*What is your upper burr (1-10) and side (1-12) grind setting?*





*
*


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Read the manual and use the setting it suggests and tune the bean in via adjusting that setting.








I should have added leave the upper burr alone. That's something you might need to adjust if you find that you can't grind fine enough or coarse enough. You wont know until you can fill both the basket and tamp it correctly. I run a BE and have never had to touch it. I also have a Sage Smart Grinder Pro. I have adjusted that. It was a refurbished model which means some one had returned it to the retailer. When I set it to the finest setting the burrs were rubbing badly - the owner had probably read some where that they need setting finer. I've seen some really stupid comments about that aspect about on the web.

I'd suggest you use the razor tool initially to ensure you fill the basket correctly. Personally I tamp again after using that but opinions vary.

John

-


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

ajohn said:


> Read the manual and use the setting it suggests and tune the bean in via adjusting that setting.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Thanks - I have it dialed in fine myself, was wondering what others have + it could be good as a pure info thread. Sorry if I was not clear on this.

I have upper burr on 5, side grind on 9, 20 gr double shot 2 week old espresso bean.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi as you suggested , grind setting is a function of the type and roast of coffee and the basket being used, along with how much coffee , and the age of the coffee.

Plus grinders in general always have some leeway in their settings, so Bob's 4/12 might not be exactly the same as Tim's.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi as you suggested , grind setting is a function of the type and roast of coffee and the basket being used, along with how much coffee , and the age of the coffee.
> 
> Plus grinders in general always have some leeway in their settings, so Bob's 4/12 might not be exactly the same as Tim's.


Absolutely, I was just looking to hear what others had ☀️


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

erikh74 said:


> Thanks - I have it dialed in fine myself, was wondering what others have + it could be good as a pure info thread. Sorry if I was not clear on this.
> 
> I have upper burr on 5, side grind on 9, 20 gr double shot 2 week old espresso bean.


I added an edit to my post. The manual is pretty good really for a starter but later you may want to adjust further to suite yourself.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

erikh74 said:


> Thanks - I have it dialed in fine myself, was wondering what others have + it could be good as a pure info thread. Sorry if I was not clear on this.
> 
> I have upper burr on 5, side grind on 9, 20 gr double shot 2 week old espresso bean.


I'd assume my upper burr is on it's middle setting what ever that is. I started as the manual suggests. A setting of 8 if I remember correctly and find myself usually using settings from 4 to 6 maybe 7 on the side. 4 would be unusual.

One of the problems in this area is that the fill height in the basket has a similar effect to changes to the grinder setting. There is also a catch. Adding too much can reduce the strength and change the taste of what comes out. Until you have grasped that it really is a good idea to use the razor tool. Then all you need to worry about is tamping consistently. I found that the best answer to that was to strain a little.

Later you will find that you can add a bit more or less than what the razor tool sets but the limits are pretty small.

It's also worth noting the comments about the pressure gauge behaviour in the manual. Later you may want to grind a little finer than the suggestions will end up giving. It's still best to keep the needle in the espresso range that it shows. A finer grind will increase the max pressure. A coarser one will reduce it.

John

-


----------

